# SQL-Statement um eine Nummer in der Datenbank zu suchen



## EndlessHeaven (14. Okt 2003)

Hallo
Folgendes:
Meiner Methode wird eine Zahl übergeben.
Daraufhin wird eine Datenbankverbindung aufgebaut.
In der Datenbank soll dann genau nach dieser Zahl gesucht werden.
Geht das dann auch mit einem SELECT Statement?


----------



## mariopetr (14. Okt 2003)

versuche doch mal zu erklaeren was du meinst (prinzipiel kann man mit sql viel suchen)


----------



## Mick (14. Okt 2003)

Hey,

natürlich geht das:


```
String query = "SELECT * FROM Tabellenname WHERE DeinAttributName='"+deineZahl+"';";
```

Und dann nur noch die Query ausführen.

Grüße,
Mick


----------



## EndlessHeaven (15. Okt 2003)

Zu dem zweiten Thema bin ich dann auch drauf gekommen 
danke trotzdem


----------

